# Derealization or something more?



## Truecoeur (Apr 18, 2014)

Help me!
Symptoms:
Tinnitus
Visual snow
Blue field entoptic phenomenon

I've been on Paxil for two months for anxiety. I've never taken any illicit drugs. This all started after a panic attack. I am frustrated and scared.. Are these symptoms normal? Will they go away?


----------



## Truecoeur (Apr 18, 2014)

Really? What does it take for the visuals to go away?


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

tinnitus, visual snow, and the blue field entoptic syndrome doesn't mean dr for sure. it can be co-morbid with it, but it can be a part of more than just dr. it can go along with migraines for example...


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I think DR is more of a feel/look weird sensation then just visual snow and tint. DR, visual snow and titnuss are all signs of anxiety so they say. For a little while I would always notice visual snow, tracers, and like pink and green patterns at night time oh and titnus.. And then they just went away when i forgot about them. Like everynight id check to see "oh do i see it .. YES ugh".. then summer came around and i was hanging out with my friends a lot throw out the nights and then i moved and i just broke that thought pattern to check to see if i saw the visual snow and such... And the titnus just faded away. But my DR has stayed but has gotten much better but still is there everyday. But I feel like DR is black and white.... You would know if you had it or not, its a very strong symptom.


----------

